# Diseño de PCB filtro activo Linkwitz-Riley



## damian2009 (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola. Quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar en la construcción de un filtro activo de 24db/oct Linkwitz-Riley. El circuito que quiero construir es para un bafle 3 way. Esta basado en el realizado en esta pagina :

http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm

Pero no logro entender del todo el circuito. No veo donde se conectaría la fuente de alimentación al circuito y tampoco se que tipo de alimentación lleva. 
Tambien pido si algún buen samaritano puede relaizarme este circuito con algún software para la realización de PCBs, o por lo menos si me pueden recomendar uno e ir guiandome en la realización para el PCB. Comprendan mi falta de experiencia pero es que estoy empesando a aventurarme en este mundo apasionante que es la electronica. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> ...construcción de un filtro activo de 24db/oct Linkwitz-Riley. El circuito que quiero construir es para un bafle 3 way.


Si conectás eso a la salida de un amplificador, destruís el filtro. Necesitás un sistema bi o triamplificado para usar este filtro que querés hacer.




damian2009 dijo:


> Esta basado en el realizado en esta pagina http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm, pero no logro entender del todo el circuito. No veo donde se conectaría la fuente de alimentación al circuito y tampoco se que tipo de alimentación lleva.


La alimentación es simétrica, de entre +-9V y +-15V va a funcionar bien. Sólo se conecta a las patas de alimentación de los operacionales.




damian2009 dijo:


> Tambien pido si algún buen samaritano puede relaizarme este circuito con algún software para la realización de PCBs


El por qué no...



damian2009 dijo:


> o por lo menos si me pueden recomendar uno e ir guiandome en la realización para el PCB.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/
En lo personal, uso el EAGLE y me da muy buenos resultados. En cuanto a la guía... Cuando tengas algo hecho, subilo y se va viendo.

Saludos


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

> Si conectás eso a la salida de un amplificador, destruís el filtro. Necesitás un sistema bi o triamplificado para usar este filtro que querés hacer.



Y no existe alguna manera de poder conectarlo sin destruir el filtro?? ya que tengo entendido que este tipo de filtro es de muy buena calidad. O vos que me recomendarias gracias?? tengo un amplificador de 30W+30W en 8ohms. Saludos.


----------



## J_JOSE (Sep 1, 2009)

hola @damian2009
vi el circuito y me parece bastante bueno y la documentacion esta completa, lo que faltaria es consegir los componentes y ponerse a armar 

hoy mismo voy en busca de los componentes y si los hay para comprar aca empiezo ya nomas con este proyecto

salu_2


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

damian2009 dijo:


> Y no existe alguna manera de poder conectarlo sin destruir el filtro??


Estos filtros se conectan ENTRE el PREAMPLIFICADOR y el AMPLIFICADOR.
Y cada una de las salidas del filtro va a un amplificador distinto, para amplificar por separado los graves, medios y agudos.

Si lo que querés es usar un solo amplificador para la caja de tres vías, lo que necesitás es un crossover pasivo (se montan en la caja acústica directamente) que se hace con bobinas y condensadores (y quizá alguna resistencia).

Si no, a bi o triamplificar...

Y el circuito viene de ESP. Esa página es buenísima en audio y el autor (Rod Elliott) es un grande. Lo que encuentres ahí, J_José, armalo con confianza porque anda seguro y muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

> Si lo que querés es usar un solo amplificador para la caja de tres vías, lo que necesitás es un crossover pasivo (se montan en la caja acústica directamente) que se hace con bobinas y condensadores (y quizá alguna resistencia).



Te hago una consulta Cacho... convendría hace un filtro 4to orden o de 3er orden pasivo o se pierde mucha potencia en los componentes del filtro??? ya que tengo un amplificador vintage de 30+30 watts. Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 1, 2009)

No se pierde mucha potencia que digamos... Pero hay algo más básico que tenés que contestar antes: 3er o 4to orden... ¿Para qué?

Si con uno de 1er orden tenés mucho menos lío de cosas y anda. Más todavía, por el nivel de pregunta, no tenés demasiada idea de electrónica, ¿Por que complicarte con algo más grande que lo que necesitás?

Un filtro LC de primer orden te va a sacar del apuro con menos complicaciones, menos plata y menos componentes.

Saludos


----------



## damian2009 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok Cacho... por el momento y para salir del apuro voy a poner uno de 1er orden. Cuando termine de leer un libro que estoy leyendo de electronica basica voy a realizar algunos proyectos para tener una concepción más definida de como armar un circuito electronico. Gracias Cacho...


----------



## daboo (Oct 12, 2009)

ole damian lo que podes hacer si quieres conectar ese filtro a un solo amplificador es implementar un sumador de señales con otro operacional, sumar las 3 vias y la salida de este mandarla al amplificador de potencia, ahora, yo definitivamente te recomendaria que lo mandes de almenos 2º orden, te vas a dar cuenta la gran diferencia en el corte, y con respecto a usar los filtros pasivos, si puede ser una opcion es mas barato, mas sencillo, pero hablando de calidad, te imaginaras cual es mejor.


----------



## alexgirona (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola a todos. Este es mi primer post y aporte
Sobre los filtros activos les envío un ejemplo de una de mis placas para el filtro pasa altos. Son unos filtros muy fáciles de construir. Lógicamente utilizados para un sistema multiamplificado.
En mi configuración utilizo operacionales OPA2134.
La multiamplificación es la configuración más indicada para un equipo digamos "profesional". En realidad es bastante fácil de construir.
Fijense en el fichero excel bajado de la web de Linkwith, ahí está todo para decidir la frecuencia de corte.
Los filtros pasivos son un mal invento para los amantes del audio. Tienen varios problemas: distorsión, errores de fase, disipan mucha energía (dos bobinas en serie para un woofer en un filtro de cuarto orden pasivo puede tener más de 1 ohm y por tanto disipar "gastar" 1/8 de la potencia). En fin, anímense a realizar un equipo multiamplificado. Inicialmente pueden probar con gainclone por ejemplo 100w para graves y 50 para medios y agudos. Pueden ir probando con diferentes etapas. Recomiendo visitar la web de pcp audio encarecidamente. Saludos


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 6, 2011)

Mi amigo super-excelente informacion

Muchisimas gracias por tu aporte
Esa hoja de excel esta maravillosa

Atte
LM


----------



## alexgirona (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola compañero.
Unas recomendaciones más:

- Para alimentarlo la mejor opción es utilizar una fuente de PC, una vieja que nadie quiera sirve, porque las fuentes de pc son de entre 100 y 600W y los filtros sólo necesitan mA.
- Une el cable verde y negro de la fuente para que funcione sin estar conectada a ningún pc
- Las fuentes de pc tienen un filtro pasabajos para los 50hz de la red incoporado, son transistorizadas y reguladas, una maravilla que puedes encontrar gratis en muchos vertederos o sacarla de un pc del tipo Pentium II que nadie quiere ya.
- Puedes quitarles el ventilador que lleva porque al pasar muy poca intensidad no lo necesita y no te hará ruido.

- En el libro de excel de los filtros utiliza la hoja con nombre 24 dB L-R Filter. Este filtro separa muchísimo. Un filtro de 24dB atenua 24 db por octava.

Explico qué es eso de 24dB por octava
-------------------------------------
Si te fijas en un piano, entre (por ejemplo) el *la* central de 440hz y el siguiente *la* a la derecha 880hz eso es una octava de diferencia. Pues bien, si uno hace un corte para no dejar pasar un sonido con una frecuencia superior a 440hz un sonido tan agudo como 880hz se escuchará 24dB más atenuado.
Eso es una pasada, la mayoria de los volúmenes de los amplificadores atenuan unos 30dB, si en el volumen de tu previo está escrito lo verás.

Suerte a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2011)

alexgirona dijo:


> - Para alimentarlo la mejor opción es utilizar una fuente de PC, una vieja que nadie quiera sirve, porque las fuentes de pc son de entre 100 y 600W y los filtros sólo necesitan mA.
> - Une el cable verde y negro de la fuente para que funcione sin estar conectada a ningún pc
> - Las fuentes de pc tienen un filtro pasabajos para los 50hz de la red incoporado, son transistorizadas y reguladas, una maravilla que puedes encontrar gratis en muchos vertederos o sacarla de un pc del tipo Pentium II que nadie quiere ya.
> - Puedes quitarles el ventilador que lleva porque al pasar muy poca intensidad no lo necesita y no te hará ruido.


Muy mala idea la de utilizar una SMPS para un filtro LR.... y además ocupa unas 30 veces mas espacio que el propio filtro....hummmmmmm...


----------



## alexgirona (Ene 7, 2011)

Hola qué tal. 
Es verdad que la fuente es voluminosa pero me ha cabido en la caja a la perfección. A mí me funciona como una seda. Por favor, a parte del tamaño... ¿puedes especificar por qué es una mala idea? Gracias.

Ezavalla. Si tienes una fuente más adiente para el circuito te agradecería que me pasaras el cirucito. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2011)

alexgirona dijo:


> *¿puedes especificar por qué es una mala idea?*


Aparte del tamaño son generadoras de EMI en cantidades industriales y eso no es bueno en esquema a nivel de línea. Además, los -12V podrían zafar por que tienen un regulador lineal, pero los +12V solo salen filtrados, con una dosis importante de ruido de alta frecuencia metido sobre ella. Para usarla sin problemas hay que modificar un povo los filtros LC de salida de la fuente para segurar la mayor eliminación del ruido de alta frecuencia.
Si bien se consiguen fuentes de PC muy baratas o regaladas, eso no significa que se deban usar para audio u otras tareas sin verificar ante si no van a perjudicar el comportamiento de todo el sistema. Te lo digo por experiencia, por que reacondicioné una fuente de PC para usarla en un amplificador de audio y a pesar de que funciona perfectamente con el amplificador, NO PUEDO usar el sintonizador de FM :enfadado: por la cantidad de interferencia que mete...

PD: Recién veo la edición que hiciste. *Este esquema* es bueno, y mejores son las versiones A o B, pero esta es muy económica y funciona muy bien.


----------



## alexgirona (Ene 7, 2011)

Gracias por el consejo. Seguro que puedo mejorar los filtros teniendo esto en cuenta. Buscaré por ahí alguna fuente que utilitze la gente para filtros activos. A ver qué tal

Construiré la fuente del link que pones.
Te estoy muy agradecido.

Alex


----------



## luicho92 (Mar 7, 2011)

alguien me puede ayudar,ando necesitando un filtro activo de 4 orden es para un sub bomber..yo me hice dos pero son de 2ord con un tl072(bass extension for surround sound)y ando con problemas de desfasaje y el corte no es tan efectivo
gracias


----------



## electroconico (Mar 8, 2011)

Solo agrega otro de segundo orden y tendras el de 4to.Con el butterworth basta con ponerlos en casca.

A mi me resulto muy bien para empezar el bass extension.

Revisa este enlace :

http://sound.whsites.net/project09.htm 

Creo que te puede servir la parte del low pass filter.Vienen las formulas y esas cosas para el calculo de componentes.

-------------
Te agrego otro enlace http://www.maxim-ic.com/app-notes/index.mvp/id/1795


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 3, 2011)

Gente: Reporto un problema con este hilo: No estoy viendo las ultimas actualizaciones... incluso lo que publique yo recientemente y la respuesta de la cual me llego el correo...

Aclaro: Puse el circuito del crossover DANDO CREDITOS AL AUTOR , no he leido todo el foro evidentemente , tarea casi imposible , ademas EL PCB LO EXTRAJE YO del layout y me tome el trabajo de limpiarlo tras varias horas de Corel .... no era para que me reten!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gente: Reporto un problema con este hilo: No estoy viendo las ultimas actualizaciones... incluso lo que publique yo recientemente y la respuesta de la cual me llego el correo...
> 
> Aclaro: Puse el circuito del crossover DANDO CREDITOS AL AUTOR , no he leido todo el foro evidentemente , tarea casi imposible , ademas EL PCB LO EXTRAJE YO del layout y me tome el trabajo de limpiarlo tras varias horas de Corel .... no era para que me reten!!!



Tu comentario esta aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/limpieza-54245/

Y allí se te da el motivo por el que enviado a Moderación y nadie te reto.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 3, 2011)

Ok , entendido . 
Todo fue con buena onda y ganas de colaborar . Hace pocos meses que ando por aca y es casi imposible leerse todos los temas.

Me encanta la gran predisposicion que he encontrado aca.
Viva el Foro!


----------



## angelwind (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola, aquí tenés una excelente fuente para previos, a ver si estoy en lo cierto, a mi juicio aún mejor que la de Rod Elliott...
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/fuente_previo/fuente_previo.html


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2011)

La fuente actual de ESP usa reguladores ajustables por que tienen menor ruido (317 y 337), pero el circuito que tiene se puede mejorar un poco cambiando de lugar algunos componentes para lograr llevar el rechazo del ripple del regulador a mas de 80dB ==> ver esquema del datasheet.
Las que yo he armado y medido con el osciloscopio a 1mV por división en AC solo muestran una línea plana....


----------

